# what would prevent me from egg sharing



## Starry.Sky (Feb 8, 2006)

Hi 
I would like to egg share/donate and wondered what would prevent me from being accepted, I didnt realise that you could be rejected untill i read some other posts on the site now im worried about my chances of being accepted/rejected. I am waiting for IUI (private tx) but would like to egg share/donate in the future even if I get a BFP from IUI as I feel really strongly about giving something to others with IF 

I am 33, in excellent physical health, and have BMI of 24 and have no (known) fertility problems myself - BUT my mum died of breast cancer at 35 and I had cervical cancer 10 yrs ago (age 23) what do you think ??

can anyone shed some light on this   thank you x


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

hi hunni.so sorry to hear the news of the cancer,but glad to see you are well now hunni.i do eggshare and basically it is genetical and hereditory probs that can stop you from being exsepted onto eggshare hunni.you will find that they will do a huge amount of blood tests before you are considered for e/s and it is on these results that they base their decision usually.i really hope you manage to get onto it and at the mo you are still young enough as the age limit is 35.goodluck hunni.i would look into it now if i were you and see what the clinics round you charge for e/s at least that way you could start getting the ball rolling.lol.xxx.


----------

